# Merckx Professional



## dbh (Oct 15, 2008)

Just took out an RBR classified for my babied cherry red Merckx Professional. It kills me to do it, but sometimes you've got to thin the herd. 

http://classifieds.roadbikereview.com/showproduct.php?product=21596&cat=3


----------

